# Adrian Peterson indicted for child abuse....



## Dub (Sep 12, 2014)

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2014/09/12/adrian-peterson-indicted-for-child-abuse/


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 12, 2014)

Good thing my parents did not play football


Would have been suspended a lot


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 12, 2014)

Yeah, my pictures would have been all over the interwebs too. Even a quote from me, "Ma daddy even made me cut the hickry too." 

I guess getting a "whooping" with a switch 45 years ago was a much more common occurance than it is now.


----------



## panfried0419 (Sep 12, 2014)

Adrian Peterson on my fantasy league. This blows! He did nothing wrong! I use to get swtiches that drew blood often!


----------



## Dub (Sep 12, 2014)

At 4 years old ?


What 4 year old deserves a beating like that?



Hey, I got my butt tore slam up as kid......and I deserved it, too.....but not at 4 years old.


----------



## panfried0419 (Sep 13, 2014)

Dub said:


> At 4 years old ?
> 
> 
> What 4 year old deserves a beating like that?
> ...



Start em young. I got belt, flip flop, fly swatter ,switch , cleaning rod. Earliest I was 3.


----------



## tcward (Sep 13, 2014)

panfried0419 said:


> Start em young. I got belt, flip flop, fly swatter ,switch , cleaning rod. Earliest I was 3.



This^^^


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 13, 2014)

iMO, not much different here from Rice decking his wife.
Both men were mad, out of control with a run away temper. 
Aka psychopath
There is no excuse to draw blood multiple times on a 4 year old kid. 
Discipline is one thing, AP was out of control.
This will leave a mark.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Sep 13, 2014)

They celeberate Michael Sam and cull AP I just don't get it.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't care who AP is, you make a 4 yr old bleed you deserve jail (and yes I got switched and belt whooped and deserved all of them.....BUT NOT AT 4 YRS OLD)


----------



## Dub (Sep 13, 2014)

panfried0419 said:


> Start em young. I got belt, flip flop, fly swatter ,switch , cleaning rod. Earliest I was 3.





Start 'em young ?



4 years old ?



I'd probably go to jail over my reaction were I to see a man  doing this to a 4 year old.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 13, 2014)

My daughter got her first whippings, some with hickory's, or switches,  she was less than 3.  I haven't had to whip her since she was 7 or 8 and she's 11, and an honor student in Excel, into dance bigtime, along with chorus and never gets into trouble.  My son is 5 and a handful and has earned multiple whippings for doing things that harm others or potentially hurt himself.  For instance, he ran up behind my truck while I was backing it into my garage, I whipped him so hard it hurt my arm.  I had warned him of the danger before and given him mild spankings, but I had to teach this lesson so maybe I would save the tragedy of him getting killed if he decided to try it again.  I would rather him have a sore rear end with a few stripes in his leg, than to be burying him.  Kids know  right from wrong when they are less than 2.  The boy pushed another kid down while the other kid was not paying attention, which could have resulted in a serious injury because they might not have had time brace themselves and slam their head on the ground.  Who knows, that might have happened and that's why the kid got the whipping.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 13, 2014)

AP lost a son to child abuse last year.

Now he beats the his 4 year old to the point of drawing blood. Ain't right IMHO.


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 13, 2014)

He's an athlete who gets paid a lot of money, so I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## Duff (Sep 13, 2014)

If my 4 yr old came home like that, it would be bad news for someone. That being said, she gets her tail busted about 2-3 times a week on average or whenever need be--just as I did. 

What he did is waaaay overboard for a 4 yr old, IMO.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2014)

centerpin fan said:


> He's an athlete who gets paid a lot of money, so I don't see a problem with it.



You are either kidding or an idiot. No child deserves this, especially a 4 yr old. He needs to go to jail for felony child abuse. I have 2 boys. My baby just turned five. I am an amazing father and I can't believe people still parent this way. My little one loves me and is a sweetheart. If I am critical in any way he listens and I have no more problem. You gotta love them and spend all your extra time with them. Do sports, fishing and whatever it takes and be involved in their school work and take care of them. Don't dump it all on mom. Working all the time is no excuse. Suck it up and help with them. They are only little once.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 13, 2014)

For the record, I don't agree on drawing blood, a switch does not to be swung hard to make it sting a little.  Most of the time, it doesn't even leave a stripe.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 13, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> You are either kidding or an idiot.



Your sarcasm detector is broken.


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 13, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> Your sarcasm detector is broken.



This ^^^^^


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 13, 2014)

be very careful what you say.  calling folks a piece of crap can be a personal attack.  

I have used a switch on my son before, I think he was 5 then.  I didn't have my belt on so I grabbed a switch.  he learned his lesson.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 14, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> be very careful what you say.  calling folks a piece of crap can be a personal attack.
> 
> I have used a switch on my son before, I think he was 5 then.  I didn't have my belt on so I grabbed a switch.  he learned his lesson.



Did you bring blood to your son???? Obviously not all the facts are known by the public right now but I doubt there is anything that would convince me that AP isnt a piece of crap. Emusmaker I have no problem with spankings but if you make a child bleed as the result of a spanking you are a piece of crap and need to be in jail


----------



## o2bfishin (Sep 15, 2014)

There's pic on tmz. Disturbing.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Sep 15, 2014)

I believe there is a time and place for corporal punishment but also a limit, in my opinion drawing blood on a child cross's that line. I was on the receiving end of several whoopings many with switch's i had to provide but none drew blood.


----------



## panfried0419 (Sep 15, 2014)

If you ain't been striped up by a muscadine vine or magnolia switch then ya ain't had a good southern butt woopin'. I'd get the trickle of blood. Mainly because I was kicking. But the momma would spray bactine on my legs and I was back playing outside. I remember when I'd have to pick my own. I'd bring back a twig only to get the whole sapling for being a smart butt.


----------



## Grand Slam (Sep 15, 2014)

Glad I have he and Wes Welker on my fantasy team.


----------



## panfried0419 (Sep 15, 2014)

Grand Slam said:


> Glad I have he and Wes Welker on my fantasy team.



I know. He's coming back this week so I can put him back!


----------



## o2bfishin (Sep 15, 2014)

panfried0419 said:


> If you ain't been striped up by a muscadine vine or magnolia switch then ya ain't had a good southern butt woopin'. I'd get the trickle of blood. Mainly because I was kicking. But the momma would spray bactine on my legs and I was back playing outside. I remember when I'd have to pick my own. I'd bring back a twig only to get the whole sapling for being a smart butt.



How old were you? 4 just seems awfully young for that.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 15, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Did you bring blood to your son???? Obviously not all the facts are known by the public right now but I doubt there is anything that would convince me that AP isnt a piece of crap. Emusmaker I have no problem with spankings but if you make a child bleed as the result of a spanking you are a piece of crap and need to be in jail



No I have never whipped my son to to the point of drawing blood. A few stripes, yes.  But there was a comment in the post above mine that said, if anyone has to use a switch to get a 4 yr old's attention, then are a piece of crap.  That why I said, be careful, because I have used a switch.  Didn't bring blod, but did use it.  So according to that statement I am a piece of crap.  I switched my 2 yr old the other day, I used a little mimosa tree twig, it stung a little, got his attention, and solved the problem.  No stripes or anything, but I did use a switch.  My belt was in the house cause I ahd on shorts.  

That's all I was saying, I do believe that AP is a piece of crap for bringing blood to a kid.


----------



## panfried0419 (Sep 15, 2014)

o2bfishin said:


> How old were you? 4 just seems awfully young for that.



In my family once you start walkin you start get whoopins. And by the age of 4 I got switches, belts, bolo paddles


----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2014)

panfried0419 said:


> I know. He's coming back this week so I can put him back!





Good for you.


Maybe he won't stuff leaves in someone's mouth while he's whipping them in the scrotum like he did to his 4 year old.



http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on...terson-indicted-in-child-injury-case-in-texas


----------



## panfried0419 (Sep 15, 2014)

Dub said:


> Good for you.
> 
> 
> Maybe he won't stuff leaves in someone's mouth while he's whipping them in the scrotum like he did to his 4 year old.
> ...



I have squirmed and taken a belt shot the "boys". Leaves in mouth??? I'd take that over the dial and lava soap in the mouth that I had to endure any day! I deserved every bit of it. I learned my lesson as I got older. Bigger I got worse whoopin I got. I love my parents no less. They made me who I am today.


----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2014)

panfried0419 said:


> I have squirmed and taken a belt shot the "boys". Leaves in mouth??? I'd take that over the dial and lava soap in the mouth that I had to endure any day! I deserved every bit of it. I learned my lesson as I got older. Bigger I got worse whoopin I got. I love my parents no less. They made me who I am today.



I get it.  I understand your point.


I took the whip, paddle, fly swatters, clothes hangers, thorn branches, slaps, fists, bars of Ivory soap in the mouth.....all that stuff.

Been a recipient of all that.  First time I was knocked unconscious was by my father when he was disciplining me.  I earned it.....in fact, I earned ever lick I ever received.  

I was hardheaded.

The discipline also made me the man I am today.  And this man is saying that that little 4 year old did not deserve the beating he took.  Look at the pictures, man.  Look at how small that kid is.

He was arguing about a video game with a sibling.  4 year olds do stuff like that.

There is discipline and then there is abuse.

And then there is stupidity....like the folks wearing Ray Rice & Adrian Peterson jerseys to the games this weekend.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 15, 2014)

ANYONE reading this who leaves marks on a 4 year old child like the one in the photos is a piece of crap and deserves to go to jail. Roll Tide.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 15, 2014)

I agree, if anyone cuts a child while disciplining them, then that is abuse. 

AP went overboard and should be punished accordingly.  But I am not a piece of crap for using a switch on either of my 2 sons.


----------



## dark horse (Sep 16, 2014)

The little boy will one day be thankful that he has a father that cares about him and wants to spend time with him.  Did AP handle it correctly, probably not.  Thank goodness kids are resilient as parents learn to be good parents.  LOTS of little boys of this child's race would love to have a dad or mom that care about who they are and who they will become.  There is a  real good chance this child will turn out better than the millions that get no discipline whatsoever.  

My grandfather whipped me with a good switch once and  I never thought it would stop (it was several degrees worse than what I had experienced up to that time).  He had given me very specific instructions twice which  I ignored.  I paid dearly and NEVER ignored him again. I lived through the discipline and  I loved him until the day he died.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 16, 2014)

Sorry guys. Stuffing leaves in the kids mouth and beating to the point of blood is over the line. Especially for a 250 lb NFL RB. 

Look. We all got our backsides wore out by our parents at one point or another. I spanked mine too when they needed it and they are better off for it. But to get my point across I never had to stuff their mouths with leaves and draw blood. When my kids got spanked or when I got spanked by a parent it wasn't about the physical pain. It was about letting that parent down enough to get to that point. There is no better correction tool as a parent than letting your kid know that you are disappointed in them and they fell way short of what is expected of them. You are their role model, hero, everything they look up to. There is a line that doesn't have to be crossed in order to teach your kids that there are consequences for their actions.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 16, 2014)

dark horse said:


> The little boy will one day be thankful that he has a father that cares about him and wants to spend time with him.  Did AP handle it correctly, probably not.  Thank goodness kids are resilient as parents learn to be good parents.  LOTS of little boys of this child's race would love to have a dad or mom that care about who they are and who they will become.  There is a  real good chance this child will turn out better than the millions that get no discipline whatsoever.
> 
> My grandfather whipped me with a good switch once and  I never thought it would stop (it was several degrees worse than what I had experienced up to that time).  He had given me very specific instructions twice which  I ignored.  I paid dearly and NEVER ignored him again. I lived through the discipline and  I loved him until the day he died.



Me too, but not where it drew blood at 4yrs old.  Sounds more like AP( the good dad) was trying to humiliate the kid.  Why stuff leaves in his mouth?  And why beat him til he draws blood?  I love my daddy and respect him, he's my best friend, and trust me, he would wear me out.  One time I got it with a horse bridle.  I deserved, but he never beat me til I bled.  There's a right way and a wrong way to give a whipping.


----------



## Dub (Sep 16, 2014)

I find some of the folks interviewed by the media to be crazy.

They are praising AP's virtues as a caring father.

He has only one of his kids actually living with him.  It's the 3 yr old son of his & his wife's.  They've been married 3 months.

The number cited from one of the baby's mothers was "7 or more kids" from different women. Some she reported he helps financially....some not at all. The one that recently died from being beaten to death....he never saw while living.

Father of the year.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 16, 2014)

Dub said:


> The number cited from one of the baby's mothers was "7 or more kids" from different women. Some she reported he helps financially....some not at all.



Sounds like Holyfield...or a number of other athletes that grew up with no father figure.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 16, 2014)

"Father of the Year"...my sarcastic thoughts exactly.
Bully, punk psycho of the year, more like it.


----------



## HD28 (Sep 16, 2014)

panfried0419 said:


> If you ain't been striped up by a muscadine vine or magnolia switch then ya ain't had a good southern butt woopin'. I'd get the trickle of blood. Mainly because I was kicking. But the momma would spray bactine on my legs and I was back playing outside. I remember when I'd have to pick my own. I'd bring back a twig only to get the whole sapling for being a smart butt.



Exactly!!!


----------



## Dub (Sep 16, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Sounds like Holyfield...or a number of other athletes that grew up with no father figure.



Yep.   And AP is going on to create another generation of fatherless kids.   He's already made enough to run a 7 on 7 drill according to one of the baby mommas.


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 16, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Sounds like Holyfield...or a number of other athletes that grew up with no father figure.



Yes, a very typical story for athletes.  The NBA is probably the worst example of this.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 16, 2014)

Dub said:


> Yep.   And AP is going on to create another generation of fatherless kids.   He's already made enough to run a 7 on 7 drill according to one of the baby mommas.



http://www.complex.com/sports/2014/06/athletes-with-the-most-children-by-the-most-women/


----------

